# River King Spring Trial



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Please provide any news or updates on the River King Trial. It would be appreciated.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking for Derby news!


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

RKRC OPEN -1st series LMs

Quad 2 RGs severe angeles through ditch tight. Long flyer to RT short diversion bird RT of flyer. Lots of changes of cover. Well placed birds. Tough!!!


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you for the update and details, it does sound tough. Any call backs?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

congrats to Dana Young and Trey Lawrence of Tall Oaks Retrievers for winning the derby with " Tall Oaks Aged To Perfection" . 6 derbies run and 20 points Whoo-hoo!!


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi - any news on the Open? Did they finish the first series and if so, are there callbacks? Thank you.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Here are the open Callbacks to the 2nd series:

3,5,14,15,18,19,20,23,26,27,30,31,32,34,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,52,53,54,55,56,58,59,61,64,65,68,70,72,74


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the update Chris. Any idea on the rotation?


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

any word on the amature? I heard there's 13 back in the open for water marks in morning


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone have the callbacks for the Open water blind?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open callbacks are as follows:
5
15 18, 32, 38, 45, 46, 53, 54, 56, 59, 68, 74

water marks start shortly


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you again, Chris. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any word on placements for the Q and open


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Final Results:
1. 32
2. 74
3. 56
4. 5
rj. 45

jams. 53, 59, 68, 15


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to Bill and Susie on Pride's win. Also, to Joe Harp and Chris Roeder on 2nd with new FC Gus; and to Mark Medford on 3rd and 4th with Juice and Ace.


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats to Rick Stawski and Trey Bullard on gettin a jam on coot and Shelby in the derby and getting RJ on coot in the Q and jam on Shelby in the Q also getting jam in the open on Tessa. Also congrats to Andy whitely on the jam in the derby


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats to Doc Jenkins and Hammer on Q 2nd new qaa atta boy ham ham!!!


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Any word on amature


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations to Charlie Hines on acquiring his newest dog while at the trial. One very lucky dog. Thank you Charlie for stepping up and making the best "recovery" at the trial this weekend.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to Mark Medford & Juice on finishing out his AFC.

I think Juice is back.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

OK Mike, wotinhel is this:









At first I was wondering male or female? Now I'm wondering animal, vegetable, or mineral?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Howard, was in NYC for the past few days, can't help getting dressed up and hanging with my favorite NY street gang, The Furies.

(If you are still wondering, think "The Warriors"


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Dang, I considered animal, vegetable and mineral. I never considered fantasy.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Woo woo Papa Juice. Hey Howard ya never told me about the type of people who got pups.  That may like a Portland thing but not hick Molalla.


----------

